# Ashtray assembly



## DeanT (Jun 17, 2020)

Purchased a 67 that was in pieces. Like putting together a puzzle. Purchased a new ashtray but cant find the bracket or part that it mounts to. Curious as to what it looks like or if anyone has any leads on where I might find one.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The one I linked in your other post is what you'll be looking for;
Here is what the Mounting Bracket looks like. This will fit 1966-1967.


----------



## DeanT (Jun 17, 2020)

Thanks


----------

